# Officer Down: Lieutenant Delmar Teagan - [Tallahassee, Florida]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

04/13/2007
*Fla. Lieutenant dies in automobile accident*

*Officer Down: Lieutenant Delmar Teagan* - [Tallahassee, Florida]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 32
*Additional Info:* Lieutenant Teagan served with Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission for 10 years. He was assigned to the Lakeland office.

*Incident Details:* Lieutenant Teagan was killed in an automobile accident that occurred as he was driving his government-issued vehicle home from a training session in Tallahassee. A driver traveling on the opposite side of Rockridge Road swerved into Lieutenant Teagan's path, striking his vehicle. Lieutenant Teagan succumbed to his injuries at the scene.
*Cause of Death: *Injuries sustained in automobile accident
*Date of Incident: *April 13, 2007

*Wildlife Officer Dies in Crash on Rockridge Road* 
Lakeland Ledger Online

A local state wildlife officer was killed in an accident Friday night on Rockridge Road in Lakeland. Lt. Delmar Teagan, 32, of Lakeland, was returning from a weeklong training session in Tallahassee about 8:20 p.m. on Rockridge Road just west of U.S. 98, according to Florida Highway Patrol spokesman Larry Coggins.
An eastbound 2005 Ford truck driven by Justin Walker, 22, of Lakeland, swerved into the westbound lanes and into the path of Teagan's government-issue 1999 Chevrolet Blazer ...Full Story


----------

